# Ordered my PM 1236 today!!



## ricsmall (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey guys,

I put the deposit on my future PM 1236 today, will probably see it in 8-10 weeks. I'm pretty jacked about it, now I just need to order all the cutting tools, indicators, etc.. 

Ill be doing mostly gun barrel work on stainless barrels, CM occasionally, and I'm really liking the Arthur Warner Hss inserts to get me going. I'm having trouble deciphering which indexable holders these inserts are compatible with. I'm thinking 5/8 holders for rigidity, just need to translate all the secret codes. I've looked at the charts, just not real sure. I will have carbide also for the harder stuff, but really like the finish I've gotten in past with hss on my uncles old SB. Any pointers to get me in the right direction? Thanks 

richard


----------



## Ray C (Feb 21, 2014)

ricsmall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I put the deposit on my future PM 1236 today, will probably see it in 8-10 weeks. I'm pretty jacked about it, now I just need to order all the cutting tools, indicators, etc..
> 
> ...




Hi Richard...  Yes indeed, I heard about your lathe.  Congrats and good luck...  And you can ask me any questions you want.  I understand that Matt is awaiting the tracking number for the cargo container any day now.  There will be about 10 available machines in this batch... Sadly though half of your waiting time is to get the DRO installed.  He does the work in the order the items were sold and each machine takes 4 hours or so to install DRO, prep and check...

I've been helping Matt these days and will probably head-up there when the next couple cargo containers arrive to help process orders.

Hmmm, I think 5/8 tooling might (in some cases) be a little large for gunsmith work -especially when your threading up to a shoulder etc.  When I get into that situation, I prefer cutters with a 1/4" IC -and those are limited to 3/8 insert holders.   This has been posted here a million times...  Here it is again, it describes the insert nomenclature.  There will be slight differences in the 3rd character position because the HSS inserts are cut to a higher tolerance.  Other than that, things are the same.

Spend some quality time setting-up and aligning the lathe before you start cranking-out barrels.  I find it takes me a week or two to get used to a different lathe.  Lately, I've been doing some work on-site with a different lathe -and you really gotta watch yourself.

Ray

Yeah, and now, here's the link:  http://www.carbidedepot.com/formulas-insert-d.htm


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 21, 2014)

If you go to Little Machine Shop (littlemachineshop.com) and search for 'indexable' you will see the AW indexable cutters. Chris describes and carries all the inserts for the AW tools. Well for 1/2 and 3/8 anyway.

Bill


----------



## ricsmall (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info ray. I'll keep you in mind cause I'm sure there are gonna be more questions as things progress. I'm going to get some tool blanks in addition to indexables, as I know there will be a time when I'll need a 'special' tool. I want to learn to grind my own anyway. Keep me posted if you hear anything more on the taper attachment for this machine ray. 


Wrmiller, thanks for the heads up on little machine shop

richard


----------



## CraigS (Feb 22, 2014)

Richard,
I did the same thing the about three weeks ago.  Now I got to make some room in the shop to put it. Sure hope we get a good batch.

Craig



ricsmall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I put the deposit on my future PM 1236 today, will probably see it in 8-10 weeks. I'm pretty jacked about it, now I just need to order all the cutting tools, indicators, etc..
> 
> ...


----------



## ricsmall (Feb 22, 2014)

CraigS said:


> Richard,
> I did the same thing the about three weeks ago.  Now I got to make some room in the shop to put it. Sure hope we get a good batch.
> 
> Craig




Craig, 

i think well be fine on the pm lathes. If there are any problems, between ray and Matt well be well taken care of. Can't wait to get this baby here and set up. Lots of questions will come up in the next month or so I'm sure. 

Richard


----------



## Ray C (Feb 22, 2014)

CraigS said:


> Richard,
> I did the same thing the about three weeks ago.  Now I got to make some room in the shop to put it. Sure hope we get a good batch.
> 
> Craig



As for the space, the footprint of Asian 1236 lathes is about 28 x 62" (roughly).  You can put the long side up against a wall and I'd recommend leaving at least 6-8" from the wall.  You won't really need to go back there but, to sweep-up etc, that room is helpful.

-Good Batch...  Silly...  These are really consistent machines.  The factory loves producing lathes between 12 and 14 because, they're not small and hard to assemble yet, not too heavy and hard to move.  Not much goes wrong with these things, really.

Please dig around here and look for my threads on how to balance chucks and fit the backplates.  Once you get the grease off it, play around for a day then, balance and fit the chucks.  Once you're comfortable operating it spend some time to get it fine-tune aligned.  After that, you're off to the races...

BTW, if you are new to cutting on a lathe, I really recommend getting some aluminum and practice until you're sick and tired of working on aluminum.  It teaches you everything you need to know, doesn't wear out bits, and it's practically hard to make a bad cut.  Please, let your first experiences be good ones...


Ray


----------

